# Ludwigia palustris or glandulosa?



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe something else? What do you think?










Sorry no more pics, i have cut it and put it in my nano emersed tank.

Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's definitely _L. glandulosa_. We have a bunch of good _Ludwigia_ photos in our Plant Finder.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

I've just checked the PlantFinder and i think you're absolutely right. Thanks Cavan!


----------

